# Yo Shout - 3/4" Poly



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's a short review of the Yo "Shout" from Yo Slingshots ("devoman" on this site). I read some great reviews of Chris's slingshots and the small WBG shooters caught my eye. I contacted Chris and asked some questions. We went back an forth a few times -- every time I asked a question he answered it, but then posed a couple more questions that I hadn't considered.

Chris ended up sending me a Yo Shout for free because my girlfriend was starting to shoot with me, but we were sharing one slingshot. It's one more example of the generosity and pure interest in slingshots and helping others enjoy the sport that marks this group.

I received the slingshot -- the 3/4" poly version in a few days and we've been using it for a couple weeks. I've really enjoyed this slingshot. It's poly so you don't have to worry about hurting it because it's nearly indestructible. It's also much smaller than I thought it would be -- you can get a sense of sizing next to the very small and light A+ PS-2 Rough & Ready in the photo. The size is great because it's big enough for general use, but also small, light and compact to carry. I find it very comfortable for my hand.

He sent it banded with TBG (sorry, I don't know what size bands -- Chris?) and a very small and light leather pouch that is ideal for the 3/8th steel I am using. This was my first comparison with the larger and heavier leather pouch on the A+ with the adjust-a-band. I assume the lighter pouch wouldn't be as good for rocks or some big ammo, but, combined with the TBG, it sure does make for a fast and snappy slingshot. It sends 3/8 steel rocketing through a can.

The bottom line for me, a beginner, is that this thing is just pure fun to shoot.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words! I just could not stand the thought of a man and his girlfriend sharing a slingshot. Everyone should have the wonderful opportunity to use and enjoy their own slingshot. It is admirable of you to involve your girlfriend in the sport of slingshots. I hope more men follow your example.'
I am also honored that you would even consider my slingshot worthy to be compared to Perry's fine offering from A+ Slingshots. Perry is an outstanding pioneer and innovator, as well as a wonderful ambassador for the sport of slingshots. Everyone should own one of his slingshots (or more).

Best wishes to you and your girlfriend, I hope she enjoys the shooter!

Yo,


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Devoman said:


> "I am also honored that you would even consider my slingshot worthy to be compared to Perry's fine offering from A+ Slingshots. Perry is an outstanding pioneer and innovator, as well as a wonderful ambassador for the sport of slingshots. Everyone should own one of his slingshots (or more). - Yo"


You are very kind YO!! I'm a fan of your work!! All the best to you in your business!!

Blessings,

Perry (A+)


----------

